# How to migrate Finale 2009 & 2010 settings to new pc?



## om30tools (Feb 29, 2012)

I'm unable to access the old pc via operating system due to viruses, I can still access the hdd via plugging into new pc and manually copying files.

Which folders do I need to copy in order to transfer my old settings onto new installation?


----------



## om30tools (Mar 3, 2012)

So I went on the finale forum and got my answer:
The 2 main files were: Finale.ini & Finmidi
But I ended up copying the whole installation folders for both 09 & 10 versions, because those two files did not contain score templates I had created.
This is now solved.


----------

